# New York Close Forex Charts



## tom82 (14 March 2011)

Hi all,

Which brokers have New York close on their charts, ie the charts without Sundays, 5 day chart and are GMT / UTC -5 hours.
Is there a list anywhere?

At the moment I am only aware of the following:
FXDD
Oanda MT4

Please add to my list, I look forward to seeing some more!


----------



## trade4freedom (28 October 2011)

tom82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Which brokers have New York close on their charts, ie the charts without Sundays, 5 day chart and are GMT / UTC -5 hours.
> Is there a list anywhere?
> ...





These brokers have GMT+3. 

Pepperstone
Axis Trader
FxPro


----------

